# Lone Wolf Climbing Setups



## MossyCreek (Oct 30, 2013)

Finally broke down and picked up a lone wolf sit and climb. So far I love it and compared to many other climbers I've used in the past its awesome, easy to carry pack and setup   Just wanted to see some ideas on things to add to it and set it up. I've already ordered a bow holder from third hand archery, and added a bungee cord to the top to wrap around the tree to keep the top portion in place. If anyone has some more ideas and pictures of their setups to post that would be great!!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 30, 2013)

Get a net seat for it here:

http://hazmore.net/cart/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=7


----------



## msbowhnter (Oct 30, 2013)

agree on hazmore or any net seat. keeps you above the rails and makes for more room. I traded my lone wolf sit and climb because it was just to thin for me with winter cloths. Great stand, the wide sit and climb is super. I just cant seem to give up my summit open shot.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 30, 2013)

you will love it , easy to carry with a back pack on it and very quite when climbing, if you are a run and gun hunter this is the best stand I have found. a summit might sit better but they are to bulky for me to carry around. I like to move around a lot this time of year.


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 30, 2013)

You shouldnt need a bungy cord. Did it come with the stabilizer straps?


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 30, 2013)

kbuck1 said:


> You shouldnt need a bungy cord. Did it come with the stabilizer straps?



Yea it did, one of the buckles broke though and I've always liked just keeping a bungee cord on my climbers.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 30, 2013)

Screw a quiver bracket to the hand climber on your right side.   It keeps ur arrows close and acts like a little shelf for your cell phone or Thermacell.

I put a strapper retriever on the right side of the base.  You will always have a pull up rope.  

On the 3rd Hand holder, I took mine to a machine shop and had them cut it almost in half.  It just makes it not as wide and you can go thru the thick stuff a lot easier.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 30, 2013)

Love the sit and climb! Ultra quiet, comfortable enough, and just a great bow stand. Light and packs flat on your back so if you pack in a lot and hunt several different tracts of land like I do, nothing better IMO.


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 30, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Screw a quiver bracket to the hand climber on your right side.   It keeps ur arrows close and acts like a little shelf for your cell phone or Thermacell.
> 
> I put a strapper retriever on the right side of the base.  You will always have a pull up rope.
> 
> On the 3rd Hand holder, I took mine to a machine shop and had them cut it almost in half.  It just makes it not as wide and you can go thru the thick stuff a lot easier.



you got any pics of this setup?


----------



## bowkill7 (Oct 30, 2013)

MossyCreek said:


> Finally broke down and picked up a lone wolf sit and climb. So far I love it and compared to many other climbers I've used in the past its awesome, easy to carry pack and setup   Just wanted to see some ideas on things to add to it and set it up. I've already ordered a bow holder from third hand archery, and added a bungee cord to the top to wrap around the tree to keep the top portion in place. If anyone has some more ideas and pictures of their setups to post that would be great!!!


Here is my lone wolf set up. This is the original sit and climb. Had it for years, It is my hunting partner. I took the sitting bar and made it into a foot rest, replaced the sitting bar with seat belt material, added a silent seat and have a kwikee quiver bracket on the  left arm of the seat climber since I am left handed. I use an attached bungee cord to hold stand together, and another long bungee to secure seat part to the tree once I reach my climbing height. I also have a strapper retriever bolted to the platform to pull up bow. And then let my rattling antlers back down to the ground.  I suggest to mark the belts on the ends very well so you dont leave too much climbing belt exposed, and to be able to see in low light. Also note the ratchet pruner and saw combo attached to seat climber, this is very handy when climbing new trees for the first time that have limbs to be trimmed. I dont collapse the two pieces, I leave them raised, the stand parts nest easily this way and it still has a very low profile on your back.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 30, 2013)

nifty


----------



## MossyCreek (Oct 30, 2013)

bowkill7 said:


> Here is my lone wolf set up. This is the original sit and climb. Had it for years, It is my hunting partner. I took the sitting bar and made it into a foot rest, replaced the sitting bar with seat belt material, added a silent seat and have a kwikee quiver bracket on the  left arm of the seat climber since I am left handed. I use an attached bungee cord to hold stand together, and another long bungee to secure seat part to the tree once I reach my climbing height. I also have a strapper retriever bolted to the platform to pull up bow. And then let my rattling antlers back down to the ground.  I suggest to mark the belts on the ends very well so you dont leave too much climbing belt exposed, and to be able to see in low light. Also note the ratchet pruner and saw combo attached to seat climber, this is very handy when climbing new trees for the first time that have limbs to be trimmed. I dont collapse the two pieces, I leave them raised, the stand parts nest easily this way and it still has a very low profile on your back.



Man I like this setup, where did yall get the strapper retrievers from? and did you make that handle on the bottom section for the traction belt?


----------



## bowkill7 (Oct 31, 2013)

MossyCreek said:


> Man I like this setup, where did yall get the strapper retrievers from? and did you make that handle on the bottom section for the traction belt?


Strapper retriever from bass pro.  Handle is made from a cabinet corner bracket, gives you a handle to level the platform.  With a little practice , and WITH A SAFETY HARNESS ATTACHED !!! You can learn to put your weight in the seat part and use your feet to tilt platform and adjust the platform to level. MAKE SURE YOU PRACTICE THIS AT GROUND LEVEL UNTIL YOU ARE COMFORTABLE WITH THIS ADJUSTMENT!!!!!   Nothing worse than a platform that leans up or down once you climb.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 1, 2013)

Here are a few pics.  I put a hook under the seat to hang my fanny pack on.  One hook makes the stand less stable on small trees so two hooks evenly spaced would be a better option.

It also shows my machined 3rd Hand Bow Holder and Strapper retriever.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey bowkill7 were did you get the net for the seat? I would like to change mine out like yours


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 1, 2013)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Hey bowkill7 were did you get the net for the seat? I would like to change mine out like yours



He is busy stuffing critters.

http://www.hazmore.net/


----------



## MossyCreek (Nov 3, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Screw a quiver bracket to the hand climber on your right side.   It keeps ur arrows close and acts like a little shelf for your cell phone or Thermacell.
> 
> I put a strapper retriever on the right side of the base.  You will always have a pull up rope.
> 
> On the 3rd Hand holder, I took mine to a machine shop and had them cut it almost in half.  It just makes it not as wide and you can go thru the thick stuff a lot easier.



After mounting mine I see why you cut it. Did cutting it effect the way it works in any way?


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 4, 2013)

MossyCreek said:


> After mounting mine I see why you cut it. Did cutting it effect the way it works in any way?



No, it just made it easier to tote.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2013)

Great thread.  I've had my Sit n Climb for several years now, and it is a stand for life!  Quietest stand ever!  
Question about y'all's setups:  I've done a search for "strapper retrievers" on Cabela's and BassPro, and nothing is coming up.  What's a different term for that little gadget?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2013)

woops!  just found it 
but concerning the net seating:  one of the most comfortable parts of the stand is the standard seat w/ backrest.  Is that net all that more comfortable?  Doesn't seem like it b/c of the lack of back padding.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 5, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> woops!  just found it
> but concerning the net seating:  one of the most comfortable parts of the stand is the standard seat w/ backrest.  Is that net all that more comfortable?  Doesn't seem like it b/c of the lack of back padding.


I've never used the seat that had the back padding so I can't say.  But  I did sit on the net seat for 12 hours on Friday with no issues.


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 5, 2013)

the net is actually more comfortable to me. I dont have that same net , I bought mine from ole man and put on mine.


----------



## J Gilbert (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm very seriously considering a setup like those shown in this thread- do either of you use the stabilizer straps (either Lone Wolf or Third Hand) to secure the two pieces together in the tree?  Also, any idea of the weight when you've added added the bow holder and removed the climbing bar and original seat?

I might have to pull the trigger on one of these stands if I can find a used one after the season closes, wish I could find one to try out before though


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 6, 2013)

Always keep weight on the base and you won't need the straps.  The bar weighs 1 lb and the seat doesn't weigh much at all.  Mine is still under 20 lbs.


----------

